# Civil War Reenactment Pictures



## Redbow (Mar 21, 2010)

From the Bentonville Civil War battleground in Bentonville NC ! The wife and I attended the Reenactment of the battle of Bentonville NC that took place on March 19, 20, and 21st in 1865 only three weeks before Lee surrendered to Grant at Appomattox Virginia !

Lots of Civil War buffs were out there, thousands of them to see the Union and the Confederates play out a terrible scene that took place 145 years ago this week-end !

Picture number one . The Harper House, where both Union and Confederate soldiers were brought after they were wounded in the battle !

Picture number two. Another picture of the Harper House with tents set up on the grounds of the old Hospital ! Many more tents were set up there and many of them were in the woods surrounding the area !

Picture number three . The Union Cavalry moves in !

Picture number four . The Union Artillery fires a volley ! It was LOUD !

Picture number five ! The Union soldiers had the high ground and the Confederate soldiers can barely be seen above the heads of the crowd in the right of the last picture! The Confederates were way back next to the woods in the low ground so it was very hard to capture a decent picture of their Army ! All it all it was a fun day, the Reenactment soldiers put on a great show for the many thousands that attended the event !


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool shots.  That would be a great photo op.  Glad you went, got the photos and shared em with us.

Hoss


----------



## marknga (Mar 21, 2010)

Great pictures! I miss those reenactments as we used to do them back in the 80's. Lot of fun and it was always rewarding to have an opportunity to teach.
Looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool shots - thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Redbow (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes it was a beautiful day for the Reenactment with highs in the upper 70's in fact I sweated as I watched the mock battle ! 

One thing that really did me good was lots of Boy Scouts were there ! I also saw many young kids dressed as Confederate Soldiers complete with toy guns in hand ! I did not see even one dressed as a Union Soldier ! One adult had a wooden replica of a double barreled shotgun that he was carrying around slung over his shoulder ! Many vendors were set up on the grounds with blacksmithing, spinning cloth on an old spinning wheel and folks cooking over open camp fires ! Women dressed in fashions of the Civil War days was interesting ! All the kids there had big smiles on their faces ! Had I been a reenactment soldier I would have had to give some of them a ride on my Horse !!!

Someone pointed out to me that the Crape Myrtle Tree in the first picture was there during the Civil War according to pictures from that time and era !!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pretty cool stuff.  Thanks for sharing.

They had a big Revolutionary War reenactment over this way last weekend (the Battle of Guilford Courthouse).  I saw a couple of the camps & several soldiers & camp followers, but just couldn't make the time to stop & shoot.  I'm glad you went to that one.


----------



## bluebronco93 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing... I miss doing reenactments too. I used to go to Andersonville reenactments. Now I go as a spectator. But it's really cool to see and learn the history behind them.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 22, 2010)

Great pics thanks for sharing,  2010 begins the sesquicentennial for the War Between the  States. There seems to be much renewed interest and lots of younger folk interested recently. 

Study of history is a great pastime.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Mar 25, 2010)

Would have loved to been there and seen that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 26, 2010)

great pics, my bro in law was there and he was asked to be on the Union side...said there were a few "real" yankees from places like RI, CT,ect..said they were dissen' the South. He said it was tough listening to their music and dialects. He was sorta like a prisoner!

I had a relative who made it all the way to Bentonville and was wounded.


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 26, 2010)

COOL PICS Thanks !


----------

